# How do I upload my pics to the forum?



## lorriekay56 (Aug 17, 2005)

I created a gallery but now I can not open the pictures. How do I open and post the pictures?


----------



## Ian (Aug 17, 2005)

if you have a photobucket album, you paste the IMG code into your message.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ibanez_freak (Aug 17, 2005)

sorry, not great with computers but how do you get a photo bucket album. I got some pics to get on here some time. hopefully can get some one to identify my hierodula whether it is h.grandis or h.membrenacea.

but think it's h.membrenacea.

cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Max (Aug 17, 2005)

Hey,

www.photobucket.com

Sign Your Self Up And Upload The Pics!  

Cheers,

Max


----------



## Ian (Aug 17, 2005)

www.photobucket.com just simply sign up a new account, and uplaod the pix directly into your account, and copy the code into your message.

Simple!

Cheers,

Ian


----------

